# Strawberry Wine



## St Allie (May 1, 2009)

I use 3.5 to 4 lbs fresh very ripe strawberries
2.25 lbs of sugar
1 tsp citric acid
1 gallon of water

combine this and stir daily for 3 - 5- days. If you like you can boil the water or just extract the flavor with cold water--both have good results.

Then strain juice twice (add an extra quart to solids remaining from first strain)
Add yeast and 1 tsp nutrient
Bottle leaving quite a bit of space because the fermentation will be EXPLOSIVE.

I usually put a damp towel over the airlocks to hold them in place the first couple of days because it can make a big mess. You can use primary fermentation too, I have just not done it that way.

Rack as usual and bottle when fermentation ceases (about 3 months).


----------



## daveklick (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi St. Allie,

This looks like a good recipe for me to do. I'm interested in doing one w/out a kit. But, I have a few questions:

1. When you first combine the ingredients, what do you do this in? A primary?

2. After you strain the juice twice, what do you mean: (add an extra quart to solids remaining from first strain)?

3. How much yeast do you add?

I appreciate your help on this, I'm def. going to do this recipe.

Dave


----------

